# How Much Grain Is Down?



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Anyone seeing grain coming off yet? Beans?? Corn??? What percentage is out? I can't believe there would be much off with all the water...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Depends.... I'm up in the NE corner and almost all the wheat is off and a lot of the beans. Further south and west very little was off a week ago.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thanks... looking Jamestown to the South... :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Wheat is off. Beans 10 to 20% off. Corn is all standing.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That is so foreign to me... our corn gets cut in August-September 15 and beans are never cut until mid October...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Still small grain out there that won't come off due to quality issues. Edible beans and soybeans are still standing, hoping to make progress next week with dry sunny weather. Corn is still standing. Silage corn should be coming off in the next two weeks, weather depending. Its going to be a muddy mess out there. Harvest 2019 might be worse then Harvest From Hell 2018.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BL makes a great point about Muddy....

Make sure to ask permission to drive out into fields when talking to the farmers/land owners. If the land isn't posted go do a walk out into the field to see the route you are going to test if it is wet. Don't put a black eye on hunters by rutting up fields or approaches. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Same where we hunt pheasants. Farmer says still to much standing. Plus prairie trails are not driveable. won't go opening weekend this year. Will probably wait.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

With A LOT of snow in the forecast, harvest is going to be absolutely a sh!tshow. Hopefully there are enough smart people out there and won't rut up roads and fields.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Guys are pulling beans out as fast as they can with the storm coming and drying them.

A little corn is down that was chopped for silage.

Forecast is still jumping around here, weather service says anywhere between 3-13" here in Aberdeen.


----------

